# RIFT ist jetzt bei STEAM verfügbar !



## addicTix (26. Oktober 2013)

*RIFT ist jetzt bei STEAM verfügbar !*

Wer schon eine Weile RIFT Free-To-Play spielt, es aber schon die ganze Zeit als Steam Spiel haben wollte, dessen Wunsch ist jetzt in Erfüllung gegangen.
Seit dem 24. Oktober ist es nun offiziell im Steam Store zum Download verfügbar.
Dabei wird allerdings nicht das ganze Spiel gedownloadet, sondern lediglich der Launcher. Über diesen werden dann das Spiel und zukünftige Spielupdates gedownloadet.

Klicke hier, um zu RIFT bei Steam weitergeleitet zu werden


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RIFT ist jetzt bei STEAM verfügbar !*

Bin derzeit voll drin in RIFT und kanns nur jedem empfehlen. Gut habe bisher nur einen Level 50 Char und noch keine Heros oder Raids gemacht aber bisher kann man fast alles in Game kaufen. Egal ob Reittiere oder anderes. Das meiste ist mit  ingame Währung bezahlbar und selbst wenn man "Diamanten" für was braucht kann man diese auch ingame kaufen.

Klare Empfehlung derzeit!


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. November 2013)

*AW: RIFT ist jetzt bei STEAM verfügbar !*

finde es ist wohl das beste *f2p* rpg wo gibt


----------

